

DC Code-a-thon for government citability needs coders AND librarians - AnneTheAgile
http://freegovinfo.info/node/2932

======
AnneTheAgile
Also, get this, there is a nonprofit: The League of Technical Voters ...
dedicated to motivating and assisting technical experts to improve lawmaking
and governmental process. <http://www.leagueoftechvoters.org/>

------
jf
Totally worth going to if you can make it.

Meet cool people who are dedicated to open government. It's a great location.

------
eshi
Any idea what skill level they want or is it just showing up and getting
plugged into a team?

